# Barbell russian twists



## Mythos (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody else like standing barbell Russian twists? Should they even be called Russian twists since the original movement is just basically an laying down ab exercise, and barbell twists are so much more? 
Also, I was reading about some possible lower back issues with the laying down version..I could possibly see that, but not so much with the barbell version. To me, the barbell RT feels really natural and gives me a nice pump. 
Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll give it a shot this Saturday and update how it went compared to Normal Russian twists


----------



## Mythos (Mar 24, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> I'll give it a shot this Saturday and update how it went compared to Normal Russian twists



Cool. I go lighter but faster.
 I like the lower part of the movement..has a great stretch feel to the opposite side lat when you're initiating the arc. Badass feel to it imo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

Commie bastards!!!

Not a fan personally. I don't like the lumbar range.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the standing barbell if it's done light and done right


----------



## Mythos (Mar 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Commie bastards!!!
> 
> Not a fan personally. I don't like the lumbar range.



You think that there's a lot of risk for injury there?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2016)

Mythos said:


> You think that there's a lot of risk for injury there?



Varies by person but your lumbar has very little ROM relatively speaking. It's meant for stability.


----------

